# Who was the great Ranger in the SKY?



## ggamecrazy (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm looking for who was the Great Ranger in The sky. I know he can be anyone but I'm looking for a specific person or "The only Ranger left behind". This might be a LRS Fort Campbell story because my SGT was.


----------



## Looon (Mar 10, 2007)

ggamecrazy said:


> I'm looking for who was the Great Ranger in The sky. I know he can be anyone but I'm looking for a specific person or "The only Ranger left behind". This might be a LRS Fort Campbell story because my SGT was.


 

You mean GRITS?:)


----------



## ggamecrazy (Mar 10, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> You mean GRITS?:)


 I Guess.... I'm not sure....at all.


----------



## Looon (Mar 10, 2007)

The only answer to the question is, it's whoever you chose it to be.:uhh: 

God, someone you might have known, etc....


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 10, 2007)

ggamecrazy said:


> I Guess.... I'm not sure....at all.



If it's GRITS and your unsure maybe it was this?  ;) 

GRITS


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 11, 2007)

Reference my comment HERE with regards to your GRITS parody comment.

The GRITS has a fucking damn near section size element of my friends up with 'em and you're poking fucking FUN at it?


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> Reference my comment HERE with regards to your GRITS parody comment.
> 
> The GRITS has a fucking damn near section size element of my friends up with 'em and you're poking fucking FUN at it?



I was not poking fun at GRITS and I apologize if it came across that way.  I was making a comment in reference to his not knowing what he was talking about.



ggamecrazy said:


> I Guess.... I'm not sure....at all.


----------



## AlphaDoc275 (Dec 20, 2010)

I know this string is old as hell but James Champion is the only Ranger MIA (Vietnam), and therefore is often sited as THE Ranger in the Sky. Other than that it should be someone you knew or a Ranger from your team, squad, company, or battalion (in that order). And since every BN has lost someone since the begining of GWOT I am of the opinion that it should be someone current.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 20, 2010)

This thread is fucking dumb!  It's like asking "Where's Waldo?", or why Kilroy was here.
As a bit of a side note, MIA is not KIA and would fall under the assumption JC is dead in order to refer to him as "The Ranger in the Sky".

Way to put the paddles to it Doc.:)

RLTW!


----------



## AlphaDoc275 (Dec 21, 2010)

If Champion is still running around slaughtering savages in southeast Asia then he's officially BA, and my m'thfucking hero! I agree though....dumb thread.


----------

